

Raganwald on Meanies - kkim
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/08/off-topic-meanies.html

======
andreyf
"Learn from my experience: if there is no intellectual benefit to be had from
a discussion, walk away."

 _sigh_ yet another thing <a href="<http://www.paulgraham.com/hs.html>">I wish
I'd known</a> earlier

------
dfranke
The original poster is the most entertaining troll I've ever read. It's
depressing that so many people didn't realize he was trolling.

------
henning
Internets is srs bsns.

